# Dealing with Stress



## Deckhead

greg24k said:


> Still, nothing beats the good old fashion stress relief method, got one last week, and nice 1:30hr session and I'm good for the rest of the month.:laughing::thumbsup:


An hour and a half? Man, looking at her I would have figured a minute or two, tops.


----------



## greg24k

Inner10 said:


> A full release of all your inner tension?


It's the only way to go :laughing:


----------



## greg24k

Deckhead said:


> An hour and a half? Man, looking at her I would have figured a minute or two, tops.


I wish it was 2 min :laughing: but I'm glad there is a few minutes over the course of 1:30 hours.
But I gotta tell you, we do this maybe once or twice every few months, and you forget all about stress. :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10

Deckhead said:


> An hour and a half? Man, looking at her I would have figured a minute or two, tops.


Despite the picture I have a feeling Greg lays on his back for the massage.:whistling


----------



## Inner10

greg24k said:


> I wish it was 2 min :laughing: but I'm glad there is a few minutes over the course of 1:30 hours.
> But I gotta tell you, we do this maybe once or twice every few months, and you forget all about stress. :thumbsup:


We? You bring your wife to a rub and tug?:laughing:


----------



## KAP

Inner10 said:


> A full release of all your _*inner tension*_?


Well you cause him a lot of tension... :whistling :w00t:


----------



## KAP

Best way of dealing with work tension is to do something else besides working... if you're home thinking of work, time to get your mind thinking about something else... 

Interesting how a little bit of fun can put a whole lotta' work into perspective... :clap:


----------



## greg24k

Inner10 said:


> We? You bring your wife to a rub and tug?:laughing:


Shhhh Keep Mrs out of this conversation:laughing:


----------



## JamieAnn

Deal with immediate issues by asking for help. That may mean delegating, hiring subcontractors, etc. Then make it a priority to work through the process of organizing your life (work, personal, etc) and setting boundries. I highly recommend GTD "Getting Things Done" method to prevent this situation in the future.


----------



## aquakbd

You need to learn to delegate work. That is maybe the hardest part. Then you need to learn to organize your time, to separate your work from your personal life. And sometimes it's good to turn off your phone. At least on Sundays.


----------

